# 17 new clubs added



## Eagle33 (Feb 9, 2017)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20170203-development-academy-expansion-announcement


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Feb 9, 2017)

I thought LAG South Bay was part of the DA.  I only saw LAGSD.


----------



## younothat (Feb 9, 2017)

Calisoccer11 said:


> I thought LAG South Bay was part of the DA.  I only saw LAGSD.


LA Galaxy (MLS) http://glxy.ussoccerda.com/home.php has always been part of DA,   LAG SD (Carlsbad) had one team U12(04) this season 16-17 and will have (3) for 17-18 in the league.  LAG SB is not a DA member club

For Socal the summary of membership changes are the the following:

NEW CLUBS WELCOMED AT U-11/12:

Legends FC (LA)
Los Angeles Premier FC (LA)
Murrieta Surf Soccer Club (LA)
Rebels Soccer Club (San Diego)
EXISTING CLUBS PROMOTED INTO U-13 & U14:

LA Galaxy San Diego (Southwest)
Los Angeles Football Club (LAFC) (Southwest)
EXISTING CLUBS PROMOTED INTO U-15:

Albion SC (Southwest)
Los Angeles United Futbol Academy (Southwest)
EXISTING CLUBS PROMOTED INTO U-16/17:

Albion SC (Southwest)


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 9, 2017)

I just have to wonder if the USDA expansion will relegate it to just another league, and further dilute the talent pool?


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2017)

GKDad65 said:


> I just have to wonder if the USDA expansion will relegate it to just another league, and further dilute the talent pool?


Most of the existing good players have already been recruited, so now they will have to actually start doing some development.


----------



## mahrez (Feb 9, 2017)

With 14,000+ player's anticipated for 17-18 the AMT of growth from two years ago is something most could have not predicted.

With more MLS sides and residence program gearing up the league will continue to grow until the full convert to single age groups.  Might take 1-2 more seasons for the u16/17 & 18/19.  

u11 is what heard is a possibility going forward as the start and u18 as the end as before.  After that expansion will level off maybe  25k or so by 19-20', DA is likely to remain top of pyramid as long as the MLS clubs continue to support.


----------



## Bubbles (Feb 9, 2017)

I notice on that chart that this year's u12 was "u-12", and next year's u12 is "u-11/12"? Does the DA mandate that a quota of u11s be carried on a u-11/12 roster?


----------



## Ashahrylneyzan (May 17, 2017)

It's quite interesting that 17 new clubs added. Then in future something new skills will be shown in soccer matches. Each club has its own skilled soccer player and has confidential insider soccer tips to win any match. Great going.


----------



## forsomuch (May 17, 2017)

They should get rid of 17 clubs.  There is not enough top tier talent to fill these rosters. It is still about making money and selling the dream to the parents of 9 year old so they will pay $2K+ a year to support DOCs and Coaches.


----------



## Zvezdas (May 17, 2017)

Not to defend the US Soccer's DA program, but its very similar in Europe where almost every club has their own academy thing going on...do you think every single academy has a "top tier talent"?


----------



## xav10 (May 17, 2017)

forsomuch said:


> They should get rid of 17 clubs.  There is not enough top tier talent to fill these rosters. It is still about making money and selling the dream to the parents of 9 year old so they will pay $2K+ a year to support DOCs and Coaches.


I don't think you pay for the academy teams.


----------



## JackZ (May 17, 2017)

xav10 said:


> I don't think you pay for the academy teams.


Many of the non-MLS academy teams are still pay to play. Including some in SoCal.


----------

